# BRUCE JOHNROE WrenchGuy



## mmartin0617 (Oct 21, 2014)

Well well well, hate to do this, but people ought to be aware of this guy and the fact that he does not need to be doing any work for anyone. So as we have it this guy was paid over $6800 for work on my Lexus ISF that he had in possession since the beginning of March. Work was finally complete by the very end of June which was the third time he postponed the build. His inability to pay his phone bill, led to me not being able to touch base with him other than FB messenger and or email and was inconvenient to say the least. His work was absolutely terrible, he lost my spare car key which he thinks was in his car that was repoed, never got that back, and the overall build and tune were absolutely horrible. This is in no way to defame him, merely saying that I do not want anyone to go through what he made me go through with his fits of rage, lies and postponements. People only go to reputable places for installs. This guy was the 4th place that ****ed up my car costing me thousands and thousands of dollars, time and headaches over the course of over 2 years. More pics to come.


----------



## mmartin0617 (Oct 21, 2014)

Sorry for the couple of spelling errors. I am not sure how to fix them. More pictures of his work. I will refrain from posting communications between us. Things got heated on my end and I will admit that. Who wouldn't be? Anyhow based on the work....you all can determine for yourself what was done. But I currently have my car at a place where someone from the board referred me to. I also want to throw out thanks to some people from this forum and from other places outside of this form. Truck guy, Ralph Aldridge, Jerry Niebur, and Brian form Arc Audio has been nothing less than class act and has a customer for life with the customer service he has given me that has gone above and beyond. I sincerely want to thank each and everyone of you for the help and support. And to the two guys that have my car now they know who they are. I have every bit of faith this install will finally be coming to a conclusion.


----------



## LilJonny16 (Aug 8, 2008)

O my goodness! I'm sorry friend. Hope you finally get the install you want.


----------



## mmartin0617 (Oct 21, 2014)

LilJonny16 said:


> O my goodness! I'm sorry friend. Hope you finally get the install you want.


Ya brother my **** is finally in good hands oddly enough only about a 2 hour drive from the 3rd place that ****ed it up. Lol both are almost 1000 miles away oddly enough. Thanks for the reply. Just want to make people aware so they don't make the same mistake I do


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Out of curiosity....

What Due Diligence did you do before hiring this clown and giving him $$$$$?????

What made you feel comfortable enough to hire him in the first place?


----------



## mmartin0617 (Oct 21, 2014)

I talked with him on the phone, saw his work on his FB page, sent me videos of work he has done, sent me links that proved work he has done. So, all in all you live and learn. But at the same time the post was simply to make people aware. Story of my life. ?.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up. I just hate that you had to be the one to get messed over for the benefit of others. It sounds as if you did your due diligence, so maybe it was just really bad luck. Either way, when you eventually get it back and it’s everything you dreamed, it’ll be worth it! 

There should be a global database of reputable and honest shops. I know there’s “yelp” and all the rest, but there should be one that’s strictly car audio only. If a shop or installer isn’t on the list, enter at your own risk. 

Good luck brother...hope it comes out 10X better than you thought it could be!


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

I think MECP needs to do a better job training and reporting on qualified shops. 12 Volt and anything automotive related (like body shops) tend to attract folks who are less than ethical.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm a bit surprised the subject of this thread hasn't chimed in...If I saw my face every time I opened DIYMA knowing it's attached to a not-so-flattering review I think I would want to say something in my own defense.

Small scratches etc do happen even when you're carefull...but it looks like the workmanship is pretty poor. The 'lost' key has me a bit concerned...There was a rival shop in OKC way back when I was an installer and they 'lost' keys too...usually within a couple weeks the customer would have their system stolen and without any alarms going off. Hmmmmm.

Sorry you had this experience. Good luck.


----------



## mmartin0617 (Oct 21, 2014)

saltyone said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I just hate that you had to be the one to get messed over for the benefit of others. It sounds as if you did your due diligence, so maybe it was just really bad luck. Either way, when you eventually get it back and it’s everything you dreamed, it’ll be worth it!
> 
> There should be a global database of reputable and honest shops. I know there’s “yelp” and all the rest, but there should be one that’s strictly car audio only. If a shop or installer isn’t on the list, enter at your own risk.
> 
> Good luck brother...hope it comes out 10X better than you thought it could be!


That wouldn't be a bad idea. The new shops work is of exemplary work. And certainly would have no problem going back for future visits.


----------



## mmartin0617 (Oct 21, 2014)

nstaln said:


> I'm a bit surprised the subject of this thread hasn't chimed in...If I saw my face every time I opened DIYMA knowing it's attached to a not-so-flattering review I think I would want to say something in my own defense.
> 
> Small scratches etc do happen even when you're carefull...but it looks like the workmanship is pretty poor. The 'lost' key has me a bit concerned...There was a rival shop in OKC way back when I was an installer and they 'lost' keys too...usually within a couple weeks the customer would have their system stolen and without any alarms going off. Hmmmmm.
> 
> Sorry you had this experience. Good luck.



This guy had every chance to do the right thing. Nobody that has tried an install on my car has never not gotten paid exactly what the invoice asked for. This is not the first bad experience I have had, just the most costly and most unfortunate one. Sometimes it take 5 shops to get things done properly. Scratches fo happen, and that thing is a shop is aware it the put a gouge in a person's steering wheel that bad. He could have been the bigger person and made sure it was fixed. But just goes to show what kind of guy he is.


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

The workmanship is shoddy all around. The wiring looks horrible. Same for the amp mounting. Have you seen what professional work looks like???


----------



## mmartin0617 (Oct 21, 2014)

CAudio said:


> The workmanship is shoddy all around. The wiring looks horrible. Same for the amp mounting. Have you seen what professional work looks like???


Yes I do this is the trunk now. Sure have. Have you ever been to a car dealership and left dissatisfied with their work on your car? I am not exactly sure what the intention was behind all of the question marks. It's all about learning and moving on and making others are aware.


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Spend some time and watch this video. It is so worth it.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4HPdezUt70M


I think MECP needs to do a better job with certification reviews of installers.


----------



## EmoJackson (Aug 13, 2018)

mmartin0617 said:


> Yes I do this is the trunk now. Sure have. Have you ever been to a car dealership and left dissatisfied with their work on your car? I am not exactly sure what the intention was behind all of the question marks. It's all about learning and moving on and making others are aware.


Any other photos of the install, it looks fantastic!


----------



## lbp775 (Jul 7, 2011)

nstaln said:


> I'm a bit surprised the subject of this thread hasn't chimed in...If I saw my face every time I opened DIYMA knowing it's attached to a not-so-flattering review I think I would want to say something in my own defense.


He may not be from the DIYMA community. If he were, perhaps he would have some standards.


----------



## mmartin0617 (Oct 21, 2014)

CAudio said:


> Spend some time and watch this video. It is so worth it.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4HPdezUt70M
> 
> 
> I think MECP needs to do a better job with certification reviews of installers.


I appreciate it. Thanks for the video. People can come on here and bash others for no reason. I can be a prick to people that don't do the job right and have been but then you just become a prick and the idiots try to defend themselves. I say let the results do the talking. If it sucks it sucks.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

It would be hard for me to give this guy any money.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2128629067159709&set=ecnf.100000379087730&type=3&theater


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

miniSQ said:


> It would be hard for me to give this guy any money.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2128629067159709&set=ecnf.100000379087730&type=3&theater




Agree. Did you see the Captain Morgan bottle next to the door panel he was fiberglassing???


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

saltyone said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I just hate that you had to be the one to get messed over for the benefit of others. It sounds as if you did your due diligence, so maybe it was just really bad luck. Either way, when you eventually get it back and it’s everything you dreamed, it’ll be worth it!
> 
> There should be a global database of reputable and honest shops. I know there’s “yelp” and all the rest, but there should be one that’s strictly car audio only. If a shop or installer isn’t on the list, enter at your own risk.
> 
> Good luck brother...hope it comes out 10X better than you thought it could be!


That's horrible! Good luck with it this go round!

Facebook - Car Audio's Most Wanted

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Car...94215626&notif_t=group_r2j_approved&ref=notif


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Just saw the pics Toby posted. Glad that they took care of you and you finally have a proper install!


----------



## mmartin0617 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ya, Toby really did a knock out job. And the deal with the previous installer has all been taken care of and got my money back I paid him so that worked out. But that still can't replace time, time, travel costs, and what not but it is at least the way it should have turned out in the end. Very happy with the results. I told Toby he did a better job than what I expected.


----------



## mmartin0617 (Oct 21, 2014)

DaveG said:


> saltyone said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads up. I just hate that you had to be the one to get messed over for the benefit of others. It sounds as if you did your due diligence, so maybe it was just really bad luck. Either way, when you eventually get it back and it’s everything you dreamed, it’ll be worth it!
> ...


That's kind if cool. I will get in on that group.


----------



## Broadfield (Aug 12, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> Just saw the pics Toby posted. Glad that they took care of you and you finally have a proper install!


I'd post pics, but this is my first post.... I need to have 5 posts before I can post links, images etc lol.


----------



## Broadfield (Aug 12, 2015)

IMG_0008 by Toby Broadfield, on Flickr

IMG_2754 by Toby Broadfield, on Flickr

IMG_2757 by Toby Broadfield, on Flickr

IMG_2767 by Toby Broadfield, on Flickr

IMG_2781 by Toby Broadfield, on Flickr

IMG_2773 by Toby Broadfield, on Flickr

IMG_2749 by Toby Broadfield, on Flickr

IMG_3412 by Toby Broadfield, on Flickr

IMG_3413 by Toby Broadfield, on Flickr

IMG_3395 by Toby Broadfield, on Flickr

IMG_3406 by Toby Broadfield, on Flickr


----------



## king1kaos (Sep 29, 2019)

OMG! My Eyes!! This post needs a disclaimer to protect virgin eyes. OUCH my friend. I'm SO SORRY to see this happen to someone. Hope you're able to find and work with a reputable installer to get this resolved. You can't drive around like that! NOBODY should have to drive around like that!!


----------



## mmartin0617 (Oct 21, 2014)

king1kaos said:


> OMG! My Eyes!! This post needs a disclaimer to protect virgin eyes. OUCH my friend. I'm SO SORRY to see this happen to someone. Hope you're able to find and work with a reputable installer to get this resolved. You can't drive around like that! NOBODY should have to drive around like that!!


All has been fixed.


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Let’s see the new install pictures.

What did you learn from this little adventure that you can share with others so as to prevent a future incident like this from occurring?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

This install looks good, and on xxxxx higher level


----------

